# Retrieving a font?



## py3ak (Jun 7, 2008)

A while back when I installed StarOffice it came with the Thorndale font, which is my favorite font of all time. It makes Times New Roman look pinched and mean: it is a noble, an open-spirited, a generous font (which makes it ironic that online it is sold for as much as $109).

However, due to some computer difficulties I no longer have the font file on my computer. BUT, in many of my saved documents that font is the one used. Is there any way to extract it from those saved documents and have it as an option for new documents?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 7, 2008)

My suggestion is to find someone that had StarOffice or Open Office and ask them to zip the font and email it to you. Or you could always reinstall the program.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, Fred. If anyone has the font I would be delighted if you would zip it and e-mail it to me!


----------



## py3ak (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone have the Thorndale font who would like to send it to me? I still have found nothing.


----------

